# Awards?



## CharlesAnthony (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey, I noticed we have an award for being a published author, and I didn't see a better place for this post.  I'm a published author, and have my first book signing (which I'm doing for charity) next month.  How does one get the Published author award?


----------



## dale (Sep 18, 2012)

you can probably just PM Baron about it and he'll deal with it. you also get $100 for every award you get here from the motley press writers foundation.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2012)

What?


----------



## Gumby (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, just PM the details to Baron and he will sort it out. As for the $100... dale, you been hittin' the bottle?


----------



## dale (Sep 18, 2012)

Gumby said:


> Yes, just PM the details to Baron and he will sort it out. As for the $100... dale, you been hittin' the bottle?


lol. no. goin on a whole month now without a drink. i was just messin around.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2012)

Got me excited there for a moment, now _I _need to hit the bottle =P


----------



## CharlesAnthony (Sep 21, 2012)

YAY!! Thanks Guys!!  I Got it!!


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice! :cheers:


----------



## Cran (Sep 21, 2012)

Well done, Charles; wish you all success with your book (and series).


----------



## CharlesAnthony (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry for not replying for a while, But thanks everyone for you support, the Charity book Signing went well and I've been working on Book two.  Sooo much work ahead of me still.  By that same token, I am looking for more places to do book signings.  Anyways, just thought I would give all of you an update.  Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Caragula (Feb 5, 2013)

Is this award for trad published or self published?


----------



## Potty (Feb 5, 2013)

Either


----------



## newkidintown (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry to barge in on the thread, but is the process the same for poetry (and does publishing an individual poem count)? 

@CharlesAnthony: Congratulations on getting published!


----------



## Cran (Feb 5, 2013)

newkidintown said:


> Sorry to barge in on the thread, but is the process the same for poetry (and does publishing an individual poem count)?


Not quite the same process as for publishing a book. For poems, articles, music and artworks, the publication must be on a third party magazine or equivalent site or hard copy variant; otherwise, every poem or article on Facebook etc, blog post, U-Tube etc clip or Deviant Art etc upload becomes eligible.


----------



## moderan (Feb 5, 2013)

There's a music award? *opens new tab* Or is it folded into the poetry thing? Cran, I think you and I (maybe others) might be missing something.
And congratulations to Charles Anthony. Many happy returns.


----------



## Cran (Feb 5, 2013)

The music award is still at the drawing-board stage - ours were folded into poetry as published lyrics.


----------



## moderan (Feb 5, 2013)

I am edified. Simply seeking clarification. I wonder if there shouldn't be editorial awards also...


----------



## newkidintown (Feb 5, 2013)

Cran said:


> Not quite the same process as for publishing a book. For poems, articles, music and artworks, the publication must be on a third party magazine or equivalent site or hard copy variant; otherwise, every poem or article on Facebook etc, blog post, U-Tube etc clip or Deviant Art etc upload becomes eligible.



Haha, I probably should have clarified: If one has had an individual poem published by a third party, would they also just send a message to Baron?


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 5, 2013)

Can I get an award if someone puts a piece of my work on the fridge?  I'm feeling so left out.


----------



## moderan (Feb 5, 2013)

You would need to be nominated.


----------



## Sam (Feb 5, 2013)

moderan said:


> I wonder if there shouldn't be editorial awards also...



Elucidate these editorial awards, Mod. Colour me intrigued.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 5, 2013)

moderan said:


> You would need to be nominated.




I nominate myself, and second it.


----------



## moderan (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, for being an editor, working as "winnower of the chaff". Selecting stories, articles, poems, art, photographs, etc. Promoting the cause of literacy or artistic fulfillment. The site is slanted toward fiction and poetry...just ask Garza. I should think that articles should be included also. You've been an editor..so have others. There could also be awards for publishers...not that our friend Rob needs any more but fair is fair. *laughs* Heck, I've been those, and chief (sometimes only) content producer too.


----------



## Sam (Feb 5, 2013)

moderan said:


> Well, for being an editor, working as "winnower of the chaff". Selecting stories, articles, poems, art, photographs, etc. Promoting the cause of literacy or artistic fulfillment. The site is slanted toward fiction and poetry...just ask Garza. I should think that articles should be included also. You've been an editor..so have others. There could also be awards for publishers...not that our friend Rob needs any more but fair is fair. *laughs* Heck, I've been those, and chief (sometimes only) content producer too.



If we pin any more awards to Rob's lapel, he'll topple over. 

Good ideas though. I'd like to see them implemented.


----------



## moderan (Feb 5, 2013)

If he topples over, I suggest you go through his pockets. I happen to know he has the keys to the under-desk liquor cabinet where he kept the fancy stuff.
But I've been thinking about the awards thing, and how to spread them around a little.


----------



## Cran (Feb 5, 2013)

moderan said:


> I am edified. Simply seeking clarification. I wonder if there shouldn't be editorial awards also...


What? Ultimate power not sufficient any more?


----------



## moderan (Feb 5, 2013)

Cran said:


> What? Ultimate power not sufficient any more?


The Empress Theresa thread was closed. Wait, what?
That was cheap. Funny, but cheap.
Seriously...I think editors get short-sheeted as well as the shaft.


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 7, 2013)

I have PMed newkidintown (asking for details of his published short story) and moderan asking for more information on his ideas. 

If you have had something published please let me know by PM.


----------



## Cran (Feb 7, 2013)

moderan said:


> The Empress Theresa thread was closed. Wait, what?
> That was cheap. Funny, but cheap.
> Seriously...I think editors get short-sheeted as well as the shaft.



I'd agree with you ... sometimes ... and in those times, add short-changed. 

I guess my objection is that editing is not about creating original material as it is about making someone else's original material fit the system (or fit to publish). The closest we get is when we're stuck with a draft or ms so bad that editing becomes ghost writing.

At the other end of the scale are those rare jobs that are so easy, I'm almost too embarrassed to take the money ... but only almost.


----------



## moderan (Feb 7, 2013)

Sure. The couple of times I've run ezines, for example, I had workshops associated with them, so I could develop writers. That just seemed natural, and I've had a couple of eds work very closely with me to develop things. I guess it depends on a hands-on approach or no, on the requirements. I did send Dolphinlee an elaboration of the idea. It included the publishing angle also. Those positions are pretty crucial to the process...and I did riff on the publication taking on the personality of the editor/publisher angle, which is, I think, optimum.


----------



## Cran (Feb 7, 2013)

moderan said:


> It included the publishing angle also. Those positions are pretty crucial to the process...and I did riff on the publication taking on the personality of the editor/publisher angle, which is, I think, optimum.


That sounds like an article in the making ...


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 7, 2013)

Film editors get Academy Awards, so why not awards for editing literature?


----------



## moderan (Feb 7, 2013)

Cran said:


> That sounds like an article in the making ...


Maybe a blogpost.


----------



## Cran (Feb 7, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Film editors get Academy Awards, so why not awards for editing literature?


because publishing houses don't throw around as much money as production houses.


----------



## moderan (Feb 7, 2013)

It's not the same process either.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 7, 2013)

moderan said:


> It's not the same process either.



Shh you, don't bring facts into this argument.


----------



## moderan (Feb 7, 2013)

This isn't an argument. This is abuse.


----------

